# has any one fished NemLondon for the eyes



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I fish New London for eyes cause my boat isn't a boat you would take on erie. Now I use mostly live bait Leeches,Crawlers,Minnows. I have some success but not all the time. Any suggestions for something different? I would be all eye's and ears...Thanks


----------

